# شكل المنتدى الجديد



## My Rock (15 يناير 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

إنتهينا منذ قليل من إكمال شكل المنتدى الجديد وإطلاقه بين يديكم. 

شكل المنتدى الجديد مبني بصورة أساسية على نفس الألوان السابقة للشكل القديم، لذلك لن يكون هناك إختلاف في سهولة التعرف على شكل المنتدى او سهولة قراءة المواضيع والمشاركات.

التغيير الكبير في شكل المنتدى هو تحديثه بصورة تتلائم مع التطور في شكل المواقع في وقتنا الحاضر. 
الشكل الجديد يركز أيضاً على سرعة التصفح عن طريق تقليل عدد الصور المستخدمة إضافة الى استبدال الفلاش الثقيل بصورة محدثة أخف وأسهل في التحميل.

حاولنا بقدر الإمكان نقل كل خواص الشكل القديم للجديد، لكن إن فاتنا شئ فالرجاء التنبيه عليه هنا في الموضوع لكي نقوم بتصحيحه في أقرب وقت ممكن.

نتمنى ان يكون الشكل الجديد يتماشي مع أذواقكم فقد بذلنا الكثير من الجهد لإعداده لكم. سيكون بالإمكان إستعمال الستايل القديم عن طريق الروابط التالي:
لتصفح المنتدى بشكله الجديد - للرجوع لشكل المنتدى الإفتراضي القديم

ملاحظة: جاري تحديث شكل الصفحة الرئيسية والكتاب المقدس بترجماته وتفاسيره وقواميسه والرد على الشبهات والترانيم ومركز الرفع بصورة تتناسب مع الشكل الجديد خلال ال 24 ساعة القادمة.


​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2012)

شكله جميل جداا وواضح  لقراءة المواضيع
الرب يبارك ماي روك ويبارك تعبك
وانشالله يبقئ الموقع في تطور دائم
شكرااا  لك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

مبروك الشكل الجيد 
بس زي ما قولت لينك مركز رفع الصور لازم يبقي لينك فرعي مش رئيسي
بمعني اللي يضغط عليه  يفتحله صفحه منفصله مش نفس الصفحه 

وفي طلب تاني اللي هو تاريخ المشاركات يا ريت يكون بالشكل القديم لانه هيبقي ادق

مبروك مره تاني


----------



## rania79 (15 يناير 2012)

جميل كدة 
طلب
ياريت الذيادة ف عدد الصور عن 25 صورة


----------



## Koptisch (15 يناير 2012)

the new style is fantastic!!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2012)

*جميل وربنا يبارك خدمتك ...أى ملاحظات أثناء الأستخدام سيتم طرحها وشكراً*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يناير 2012)

جمييييييييييل جدا اوووى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2012)

*حلو الاستايل الجديد .... شكرا روك على التجديد المتواصل والاضافات المتلاحقة ..*


----------



## geegoo (15 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا ... مبروك علينا  ...
و ربنا يعوض تعبكم بكل خير ....


----------



## My Rock (15 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> بس زي ما قولت لينك مركز رفع الصور لازم يبقي لينك فرعي مش رئيسي
> بمعني اللي يضغط عليه  يفتحله صفحه منفصله مش نفس الصفحه



الرابط فعلاً تم تصحيحه ليفتح بصورة منفصلة.
 



> وفي طلب تاني اللي هو تاريخ المشاركات يا ريت يكون بالشكل القديم لانه هيبقي ادق



طريقة عرض التاريخ تم التعديل عليها لتواكب طريقة العرض في المواقع الإجتماعية لسهولة قرائتها وإنتشار إستعمالها.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يناير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الرابط فعلاً تم تصحيحه ليفتح بصورة منفصلة.
> 
> 
> 
> طريقة عرض التاريخ تم التعديل عليها لتواكب طريقة العرض في المواقع الإجتماعية لسهولة قرائتها وإنتشار إستعمالها.



تمام
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## geegoo (15 يناير 2012)

علي فكرة .. لون الفونت اجمل و ازهي ...
و لا دي تهيؤات  ؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يناير 2012)

*انا فرحانه الشكل احلى واشيك وتجديد  *
*شكرا ليك ولتعبك عشانا ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 يناير 2012)

*مبروك الشكل الجديد** للمنتدى*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (15 يناير 2012)

*رائع جدا و اعجبني و مبروك علي هذا الشكل الجميل الجديد و الرب يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2012)

وانا عمال اسئل نفسى من امبارح في حاجة حصلت فى شكل المنتدى
بس عشان النت عندى امبارج سىء جدا قلت اكيد تهيؤات او عيب نت ههههه
دايما منتدانا فى تقدم وازدهار بمجهودات القائمين علية  ورعاية رب المجد لينا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2012)

*هايل 
الشكل جميل أوى*​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (16 يناير 2012)

الف مبروووووووووووك على اشكل الجديد

وربنا يبارك تعبك ومحبتك يا روك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2012)

*هاي*

*انا بقالي كام يوم مشغوله جدااااااااااااا و جيت ادخل اتخضييييت من شكل المنتدي بس عجبني اوي*

*يالا...*

*اهي بدايه جديده في بدايه السنه الجديده بنيو لوك بقي و حركات*

*ميرسي يا روك و ربنا يعوضك و يعوض تعبك و المنتدي كدا شكله احلي من الاول بس هناخد وقت و نتعود*

*سلام*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يناير 2012)

*هو تجديد -- و عمتا التجديد جميل..بس الواحد محتاج يتعود شويه عليه..... اختفت علامه  إن كان رجل او إمرأه... كدا الكل هيكلمنى كرجل ههههههههههه بس مش مشكله تحت بند التغيير بردو...اشكرك روك على تعبك...*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على مجهودك وتعبك

لكن بصراحة الشكل القديم أفضل*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2012)

شكل روووعة كتير والحلو إنه ضل اللون أزرق من أجمل الألوان 
ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك يا روك 

بس عندي تعليق على التوقيت هل في مجال يرجع للقديم؟
وكمان في لينك المدونات والكتاب المقدس والترانيم ينفع يكون لينك فرعي يعني يفتح بصفحة جديدة وقت نختاره؟ 
وكان في أيقونة متل هي 

                  كان إسمها إعادة تحديث الصفحة في مجال ترجع؟
 
  سلام ونعمة


----------



## candy shop (16 يناير 2012)

جميل جدااااااااا يا روك 

مبروك علينا كلنا 

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 

ويبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2012)

انا استغربت وقولت اني في منتدي تاني اول ما فتح معايا

فعلا الشكل رائع وهادي في الوانه
مبروك ياروك ودايما يارب منتدي الكنيسه مميز ومتألق
بخدمه القائمين عليه
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وحياتكم


----------



## مورا مارون (16 يناير 2012)

التغيير الكبير في شكل المنتدى هو تحديثه بصورة تتلائم مع التطور في شكل المواقع في وقتنا الحاضر. 
الشكل الجديد يركز أيضاً على سرعة التصفح عن طريق تقليل عدد الصور  المستخدمة إضافة الى استبدال الفلاش الثقيل بصورة محدثة أخف وأسهل في  التحميل.


دي افضل حاجة يا زعيم
الرب يقويك 
​


----------



## tamav maria (16 يناير 2012)

جميل جدا
والوانه مريحه للعين
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياروك


----------



## اليعازر (16 يناير 2012)

مبروك الشكل الجديد

*أوضح

أسهل*

ربنا يبارك تعبكم​

.


----------



## Bent el Massih (16 يناير 2012)

*جميل جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يناير 2012)

ملحوظة غلسة شوية ههههههه

فين كلمة ( كنيستك الالكترونية فى البانر ) ؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يناير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> نتمنى ان يكون الشكل الجديد يتماشي مع أذواقكم فقد بذلنا الكثير من الجهد لإعداده لكم.
> 
> ملاحظة: جاري تحديث شكل الصفحة الرئيسية والكتاب المقدس بترجماته وتفاسيره وقواميسه والرد على الشبهات والترانيم ومركز الرفع بصورة تتناسب مع الشكل الجديد خلال ال 24 ساعة القادمة.
> 
> ...





*تسلم إيديك يا غالى 
*
*
*
*الشكل الجديد للمنتدى أكثرمن راااائع 

الرب يسوع :new5: يبارك فى أوقاتك و كل أعمالك *​


----------



## fauzi (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك على مجهودك في تطوير المنتدى ،  طريقة عرض التاريخ افضل من السابق 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Twin (16 يناير 2012)

*مبرووووك*​


----------



## holiness (16 يناير 2012)

مجهود جبار منك اخوية روك


----------



## maria123 (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير عل الشكل الجديد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 يناير 2012)

القديم   له  غلاوة  شكل تانى -لاتعدلها غلاوة  وبالعربي كده  يلزمنى   توقيعي  ملازما لكل  مشاركة منى 
دامت نعمة الرب عليكم ومن تطوير لللاحسن وللاجود


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (19 يناير 2012)

مبروك الستايل الجديد  ربنا يباركك يااستاذنا ومشكور على تعبك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

*هل تم ألغاء التوقيعات ؟ أم لاتزال تحت التجديد والتحديث ؟*
*أختفت صورة (فهدى الساجد) العزيز ..*
*وهو فهد حُر يأبى أن يوضع فى الأسر .. لأنى لاحظت أن هناك توقيعات لبعض الأعضاء لم تتغير ..*
*برجاء الأفادة ...وشكراً ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هل تم ألغاء التوقيعات ؟ أم لاتزال تحت التجديد والتحديث ؟*
> *أختفت صورة (فهدى الساجد) العزيز ..*
> *وهو فهد حُر يأبى أن يوضع فى الأسر .. لأنى لاحظت أن هناك توقيعات لبعض الأعضاء لم تتغير ..*
> *برجاء الأفادة ...وشكراً ...*



*عبود لو كنت رافع الصوره على مركز رفع صور المنتدى
المركز دلوقتى روك بيحدثه واكيد لما يخلص التحديث
الصور هتظهر تانى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عبود لو كنت رافع الصوره على مركز رفع صور المنتدى*
> *المركز دلوقتى روك بيحدثه واكيد لما يخلص التحديث*
> *الصور هتظهر تانى*


*فعلا انا رافعه من مركز الصور ...ولايزال المركز قيد التحديث*
*أشكرك ..*
*أنا خفت ع الفهد ليكون حد أصطاده ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*لا متقلقش ، شكل الفهد زى صاحبه هو اللى بيصطاد *_


*اية الكلام الكبير ده يامينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يناير 2012)

الشكل الجديد تحفى بجد..ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك..شكرا..وبعد اذنك كنت عايز اسئلك على نتائج مسابقات الميلاد
 وشكرا جدا لتعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2012)

*يا جماعه 
مركز رفع الصور فتح 
بس الصوره اليل في التوقيع لسه مظهرتش
*​


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جماعه
> مركز رفع الصور فتح
> بس الصوره اليل في التوقيع لسه مظهرتش
> *​



مركز رفع الصور تم نقله لسيرفر اخر وكان هناك بعض التأخير في نقل بقية الصور لكن الان تم النقل والمركز جاهز للرفع من جديد.


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 يناير 2012)

*شكل جااااااااااااامد*​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يناير 2012)

أكثر من رائع


----------



## جدة نوبية (25 يناير 2012)

الاستايل هايل جدا وما يميزه انه مريح للعيون وغير مبالغ فيه بألوان صارخة

واستايل شيك ايضا

سلمت الأيادى لمن صمموه 



​


----------



## ارووجة (1 فبراير 2012)

حلوووووووو كتير  يعطيك العافية


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*شكل جميل جدااا
ربنا يعوض تعبك ياروك*​


----------

